# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ( بطولة  المحليين ) - عريس مسكين وحلاق في السلك

## المحترف

*يابعشوم عرسك متين...ما قالو عرسك قرب شنو لسه حايم بي شعرك الشين دا ما تمشي تشوف ليك حلاق وتجيه رقبتك .... بتفتش في حلاق ... مالاقي ولا شنو
... البعشوم بشاكل في الناس ....عرسي ما بعد خمسة ايام ... شنو يعني ما عارفين الايام الخمسة دي في ثقافة الشعر و البصيلات الشعرية .... ما عارفين ثقافة الزيوت العالمية في خمس ايام تخلي شعرك زي الافلام الاجنبية ..... البعشوم قال عندو حلاق في مدني بجية الما عندو نية 
حلاق في السلك .... حلاق شرط الشرط 
اها يالبعشوم الليله ما قالو عرسك الليله.... البعشوم مالك لابس طاقية .... في زول في عرسو دا بلبس ليهو طاقية... البعشوم انت عرسك قالو مستضيفنو قنوات عالمية ...ما تفضحنا شيل الطاقية خلي ناس ميسي يشوفو حلاقنا السودانية  .....البعشوم اريتو كان ما قلع الطاقية 
البعشوم دا منو الكجمك  دا
 يا البعشوم دي حلاقة ولا وقعت ليك في حفرة ... البعشوم ما قلنا ليك خلي الحلاقة بي قزازة الببسي 
احنا بنعيش صحوة اقتصادية ... ما كان تشوف ليك موس ... انت يا لبعشوم ما قالو ليك الليله عرسك .... اكان ما مضرب لي عرسك دا من سنتين كان عملت شنو .... البعشوم عليك الله  يالبعشوم انت حلقت وين ( بس ما تكون حلقت في استاد مدني يالبعشوم لانو رسك دا والله شبه الارضية ).....
البعشوم راسك دا عرفناهو مكجم مالك مليان تراب .... الدق بيك الواطة منو يالبعشوم 
البعشوم تاني يكورك في الناس واطة شنو وكلام فاضي شنو ...هو دا زمن مشاكل ... بس وكت اصلو انا حلقت في مدني قلت كدي النشوف الامم الافريقية .... دخلت الاستاد احضر في الكورة....لكن تخيلو القون الجابوهو الجماعة ماشفتو .... اصلو الناس ديل كانو مكجرين الكورة ....يا البعشوم كورة شنو المكجرة..... البعشوم بغالط في الناس ولسه بكورك.... ياخوانا تغالطوني انا حضرتها في الاستاد جوووووووووووة ..... بس وروني اكان ما مكجرة الناس ديل قدر ما يجرو على القون الكتاحة دي بتجي من وين .... ما شغل شياطين 
شفتو اللاعب الجاب القون هو زاااااتو المكجرا ......يا البعشوم هو الجاب القون لابس نمرة كم ....... البعشوم انتو عميانين ولا شنو الناس ديل بقو ما بلبسو ارقام ..... الزول دا كان لابس نقطة كبيييييييرة في ضهرو ....... يالبعشوم نقطة شنو ..... يالبعشوم تكون دي الكتاحة الناس ديل بعد جرو ما عرقو يالبعشوم ومع الكتاحة الفنيلة اتوسخت عشان كدا ما شفت الرقم .... ياخوانا انتو ما تغالطو ثقافة النمر البي ورا دي خلوها ياخ .... ياخوانا هم لعيبة كورة ولا عربات مرخصنها ناس الحركة ....الحكاية ما بقت رمووووز بس ..... اها يالبعشوم الحصل شنو في الكورة تاني ...... ياخوانا اكتر واحد عجبني في الكورة دي رونالدينو ..... يا البعشوم انت جنيت رونالدينو الجابو شنو ....... البعشوم تاني قام يكورك ياخوانا تغالطوني في الكورة الحضرتها جو الاستاد رونالدو ابشعر داك ما شفتوهو ..... البعشوم يالبعشوم انت حضرت الكورة من الشوط الكم .... البعشوم انا حضرتها الشوط التاني الدقيقة عشرين ........ اكان كدا يالبعشوم انت معذور ..... اكان كدا يالبعشوم عندك حق ..... البعشوم اكان حضرت الكورة معانا في التلفزيون من البداية كان عرفت اللاعب ما كان قلت رونالدينو .... ياخوانا طيب الفرق شنو .... البعشوم انحنا بس حضرنا الناس اول ماخشو الكورة كان نضاف بلمعو ..... ليك حق ما تعرفهم بعد الكتاحة 


تخريمة --------- قالو ليهو انزل الميدان الزول دا اتعوق في الميدان عايزين تغير اجباري ---- قال ليهو يا كوتش عليك الله اختاني انا مستحمي
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*دى بطولة ( ركوب رأس )
*

----------


## المحترف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

دى بطولة ( ركوب رأس )



المشكلة هو الراااااس زاااااااااتو وينو
                        	*

----------

